# Lt80 mud?



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok so the little one wants his lt80 turned into a mud machine for Xmas. He's running 20x7x8 in the back and 19x7x8 front. Anybody have any idea of mud tires close to this size. Can be smaller as it takes a lot to turn these. I looked around and ag tires seem to be close but they are heavy. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't they make smaller ag type tires for lawn mowers?


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

How old is he? If he's too young to know the difference, slap a snorkel on there and call it good.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

The smallest mud tires I've ever seen is the gbc gator in a 22 and the dirt devil but you might be able to find a knock off dirt devil in a smaller size I've seen them On the lil japan quads 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If the bike will handle it, you can put lawn tractor chains on the tires if you can't find anything small enough.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't they make smaller ag type tires for lawn mowers?
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


They sure do. I've had some 18x8x8 tractor tires before. They run about $50 a piece from our local tractor supply.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> They sure do. I've had some 18x8x8 tractor tires before. They run about $50 a piece from our local tractor supply.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yes I guess that's the plan for now. Lol never guessed I'd be looking For the smallest mud tire


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ole Nasty said:


> How old is he? If he's too young to know the difference, slap a snorkel on there and call it good.


Well the snorkels on the list too. He's 8 I'm guessing a pice of pipe mounted to the front will look like a snorkel. Lol as long as he only rides with me. If I can find it ill snap a pic but the 3rd or 4th thing on his list is a MIMB t shirt. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't they make smaller ag type tires for lawn mowers?
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


Lol ye p I said that in the post. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oops. Lol. Swear I read all your post.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't itp mud lite make small ones like that.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think they make it in a 20. Not really sure I'd want one that big because not much down low with the 2 stroke. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

In a mud tire that is


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

http://specialtytirestore.com/mudbuster_as22.htm

http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/...nnelid=FROOG&gclid=CLK-z4jhkbQCFWGnPAodaxEA7A

those are about the smallest I could find

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

18 lbs a piece

Carlisle Tires - Super Lug


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

blue beast said:


> 18 lbs a piece
> 
> Carlisle Tires - Super Lug


there ya go


2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

blue beast said:


> 18 lbs a piece
> 
> Carlisle Tires - Super Lug


These are the ones I went with. 18x9.50


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Jan 24, 2011)

Let me know how well they work out. I got a couple small ATV's I might put some on.

I had a buddy run a set of those in 29.5x12x15 on Ford truck rims and adapters on a Grizzly 700. Looked mean! And pulled good too. They were originally tires for a 4x4 Ditch Witch. Ok, I'm done rambling...

(found a picture)


----------

